# musty smell in a chest of drawers.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I remember that there has been some discussion about the problem in the past but I can't remember solutions. I have tried Fabreeze and it didn't help!

I have the problem and I hate the smell! I do remember that one solution is to put the drawers in the sunshine. I can't to that because with my luck, Grandpa FunnyFace, our resident patriarch outside tomcat will spray them!

Does snyone have any ideas as to how to get that smell out?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried a bowl of baking soda or coffee grounds in each drawer for a couple of days? Both are supposed to absorb odors.

I put a small bowl of coffee grounds under my bathroom sink for a week or so after Lance changed out the faucets, because there was a wet musty smell and the towels were getting it. It, coupled with leaving that door open whenever I could (and not risk someone running into it in a rush to the bathroom) did help a lot.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

My first thoughts were baking soda, as mentioned above, or charcoal.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Put a couple of chunks of charcoal in a pantyhose and tuck one inside each drawer. Close the drawer so the charcoal is getting all the smell. 

If you can't leave the drawers outside, how about in a sunny window for a day or so?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I brought a drawer back today that goes into my wardrobe. it is also musty. i plan to varathane it. i had the same problem with another piece of furniture and that was the only way i got rid of it....Georgia.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> I brought a drawer back today that goes into my wardrobe. it is also musty. i plan to varathane it. i had the same problem with another piece of furniture and that was the only way i got rid of it....Georgia.


What is varathane?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh, sorry, something like varnish and stuff like that. varathane is thinner but i've used varnish when i didn't have varathane. ...Georgia.


----------

